# babies not getting enugh?



## flemish lops (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a Flemish Giant that has 8 babies.(they just turned one week old). I check on the kits once and a while and I have noticed that they are kind of thin. Is this normal or can I give the mother rabbit some kind of food to help produce more milk for the babies. (or is there something else that I can I do)?
(I also just check the mother rabbits tits and they were all red at the tips, is that normal)


----------



## therealsilkiechick (Mar 16, 2011)

moms with bigger litters have smaller babies. if they r not ribby looking or sunken sides and tiny compared to the others then they should be fine if they have made it this long. usually if not getting enough milk they don't make it past like 2-3 days. red is normal it is the ones they r nurseing from, ones they don't will be normal colored.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 17, 2011)

Can't you supplement with alfalfa hay or calf-manna? yes, that is a question for the experts. I thought I remember reading that somewhere?


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Mar 17, 2011)

You could try holding mama, and placing the kits on her for a little extra.  I did this with a kit from my last litter and it worked great!  Saved the smallest of the litter from certain death.


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 18, 2011)

rabbitlady4433 said:
			
		

> You could try holding mama, and placing the kits on her for a little extra.  I did this with a kit from my last litter and it worked great!  Saved the smallest of the litter from certain death.


thanks for that idea, but I have a flemish giant (over 17 lbs) and that would be realy hard to do it with 8 babies. But thanks for the info it might come in handy with futer litters.


----------



## flemish lops (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks every one for your replys  they are all a big help. I am giving the mother rabbit a small handful of alfalfa hay every day and checking on the babies ofen. They are still a live and growing . I just cant wait till they are old enugh to be able to eat on there own so I wont be worring so much. Thanks!


----------



## rabbitlady4433 (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh I only did one at a time, lol  there was no way I could do all at once, it was hard enough to get the hubby to hold momma while I took care of the little ones.


----------

